# Rules of Thumb for Water Use on Lawns and Gardens



## mathewhayden (Jul 28, 2009)

1. One deep watering is much better than watering several times lightly.
2. Lawns need about 1 inch of water each week. If the weather is very hot, apply an inch of water about every 3 days.
3. Watering to a depth of 4-6 inches encourages deeper, healthier root development. It allows longer periods between watering.
4. To measure the water, put an empty tuna can (or cat food can) on the lawn while watering. Stop watering when the can is full or if you notice water running off the lawn.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jul 29, 2009)

Good info!

I would add the timing to water your lawns is important if you reside in a hot climate.  

In Texas, we're experiencing triple digit temps in midday.  Watering in the afternoon just evaporates before it has time to soak into the roots and could kill/cook the grass.

Watering at night will just leave the water sitting on the lawn. This prolonged moisture can lead to molds and fungi.

Best to water early in the a.m. and follow the Rules of Thumb you listed.
Again, good info.


----------



## Huh? (Sep 29, 2009)

Do ya'll enjoy lawn maintnence. I recently converted to all local vegetation (wildflowers and some such). I use very little water and I have the pretiest yard on the block. When everybody elses started to brown and die as we went in to mandatory water restrictions mine was flurishing.


----------



## okceg (Dec 16, 2009)

Care to share some tips? I often end up with a dry lawn even if I water them frequently on dry days.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you very much for those tips matthew!


----------

